
Ask HN: What kind of help desk do you use for your business? - jcrayton
What are the things you look for in your help desk software?<p>Do you use:
Online?
On-premise?
Enterprise?
Open source?<p>I thought that there was a lack of integration between the help desk, knowledge base and customer feedback. I use Helprace (Online).
======
fadolf
We use [https://www.manageengine.com/](https://www.manageengine.com/)

Up to 5 Technicians it is free, Knowledgebase, Tickets and Projects can be
combined.

But with about 100 Colleagues it is a little bit oversized bc actually
designed for larger help desk call centers.

